# What coat color would you consider my dog?



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom (Apr 25, 2020)

Hello! I am new here, and fairly new to owning a German Shepherd. This is my pup Maverick, he is about 18 months old right now. I am curious what coat color he is considered, I have been told multiple things by people where I work (at a vet clinic). Thanks!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Blanket blk and tan


----------



## markhenley (Apr 23, 2018)

A lot of people call these dogs Bi-Color... The dog on the right is my bi-color DDR GSD girl. She's about 11 years old.
Ironically, the dog on the left is actually ALSO a bi-color dog, but you would never know it. His fetlocks have brown hair sticking out, and he has brown hair between his toes. 
Funny...


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom (Apr 25, 2020)

markhenley said:


> A lot of people call these dogs Bi-Color... The dog on the right is my bi-color DDR GSD girl. She's about 11 years old.
> Ironically, the dog on the left is actually ALSO a bi-color dog, but you would never know it. His fetlocks have brown hair sticking out, and he has brown hair between his toes.
> Funny...
> View attachment 559139



Your dogs are beautiful! The dog that is laying down, looks exactly like my dog from that angle. Thank you for your response, that's why I was confused. I was told by a GSD Breeder and several other people that Maverick is a Bi-Color, but I saw other dogs that looked similar being referred to as blanket black and tan. I thought maybe they were the same thing, just a different term for it.


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom (Apr 25, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Blanket blk and tan


Thanks for your response!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

First pic is blanket blk and tan
Second is a bi color


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Yours is blanket blk tan.


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom (Apr 25, 2020)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> Yours is blanket blk tan.


Thanks!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

I’d be curious as to what the papers say on both the OP’s dog as well as @markhenley ’s dog on the left. To the naked eye I would consider Maverick to be a bi-color, however, the amount of tan extension he has (thigh, underbelly?) could exclude him. He’s does have, what appear to be faded pencil toes and Tar Heels (edit) unlike the blanket back example that @BigOzzy2018 posted.

the sitting dog in the ex pen looks like a solid black with bleed through.

Black and Tan can only be a blanket back or saddle back. Bi color would be identified by such on his papers.

this chart may also be helpful: Color Genetics in German Shepherds

_“There is a bit of controversy as to what divides bicolor from black and tan. The easiest answer is a DNA test.
Aside from doing the DNA test, most people say a bicolor should exhibit minimal markings on the body except on the lower legs, and have the black "tarheels"_


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Fodder said:


> I’d be curious as to what the papers say on both the OP’s dog as well as @markhenley ’s dog on the left. To the naked eye I would consider Maverick to be a bi-color, however, the amount of tan extension he has (thigh, underbelly?) could exclude him. He’s got what appear to be faded pencil toes and Tar Heels (edit) unlike the blanket back example that @BigOzzy2018 posted.
> 
> the sitting dog in the ex pen looks like a solid black with bleed through.
> 
> ...


I agree the dog on the left is black not bi color and the dog in the right in pen as well is blanket blk tan.


----------



## markhenley (Apr 23, 2018)

Fodder said:


> I’d be curious as to what the papers say on both the OP’s dog as well as @markhenley ’s dog on the left. To the naked eye I would consider Maverick to be a bi-color, however, the amount of tan extension he has (thigh, underbelly?) could exclude him. He’s got what appear to be faded pencil toes and Tar Heels (edit) unlike the blanket back example that @BigOzzy2018 posted.
> 
> the sitting dog in the ex pen looks like a solid black with bleed through.
> 
> ...


The dog in the xpen on the left is registered as black. His dad, however, was bi-color. 
The dog in the right, Jozie is a rescue dog... She could technically be anything  But according the Southwest German Shepherd Rescue she is a bi-color, GSD of "pure GSD lines" lol.
In reality, I couldn't care less if she were a gerbil. Few creatures in life have the love that is in her heart. 

Jozie - the rescue DDR GSD








Oliver - the Blank GSD (that is genetically Bi-Color shhhhhh don't say anything to him, he thinks he is black!)









And Maggie May... the obvious long haired sable GSD (because all of my dogs insist on not being left out of anything including picture taking)


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

markhenley said:


> The dog in the xpen on the left is registered as black. His dad, however, was bi-color.
> The dog in the right, Jozie is a rescue dog... She could technically be anything  But according the Southwest German Shepherd Rescue she is a bi-color, GSD of "pure GSD lines" lol.
> In reality, I couldn't care less if she were a gerbil. Few creatures in life have the love that is in her heart.
> 
> ...


Wait, I’m truly just curious and may have missed something. Why are you calling the black dog a bi-color if he’s registered as black and is in fact solid black? Did you have him genetically tested and he’s actually bi-color?


----------



## markhenley (Apr 23, 2018)

Pytheis said:


> Wait, I’m truly just curious and may have missed something. Why are you calling the black dog a bi-color if he’s registered as black and is in fact solid black? Did you have him genetically tested and he’s actually bi-color?


This is Oliver's (the black GSD) sire:
Obvious bi-color. I was just joking that Oliver was bi-color.
He ACTUALLY has his dad's genes and has brown hair on the back of
his fetlocks and between his toes.
BTW Oliver is neutered so that takes care of that...


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

markhenley said:


> This is Oliver's (the black GSD) sire:
> Obvious bi-color. I was just joking that Oliver was bi-color.
> He ACTUALLY has his dad's genes and has brown hair on the back of
> his fetlocks and between his toes.
> ...


Speaking of young Oliver, an update thread would be nice!


----------



## markhenley (Apr 23, 2018)

Yes, you can see that Oliver is alive and doing well after his run in with a virus, not the coronavirus, the PARVO virus. For dogs, PARVO is much worse than COVID-19. 
He is skinny, and I attribute that to the disease. But he was well worth the home equity loan that I maxed out to save him. He is a really special and smart dog. He's a little bit on the spoiled side


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Glad to hear from you. Nice to know Oliver is doing well. BTW my black female GSD developed brown streaks on her legs around two years old. There was not a bi-color in that whole pedigree that I know of, and she way predated DNA testing for dogs.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I believe you can have a DNA test done to determine bicolor from blanket back. I would call your dog a bicolor with the tar heels and penciled toes. My blanket backs do not have that.


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom (Apr 25, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I believe you can have a DNA test done to determine bicolor from blanket back. I would call your dog a bicolor with the tar heels and penciled toes. My blanket backs do not have that.


That's really interesting, I will look into that. Thanks!


----------



## MaverickAndRemy'sMom (Apr 25, 2020)

Fodder said:


> I’d be curious as to what the papers say on both the OP’s dog as well as @markhenley ’s dog on the left. To the naked eye I would consider Maverick to be a bi-color, however, the amount of tan extension he has (thigh, underbelly?) could exclude him. He’s does have, what appear to be faded pencil toes and Tar Heels (edit) unlike the blanket back example that @BigOzzy2018 posted.
> 
> the sitting dog in the ex pen looks like a solid black with bleed through.
> 
> ...



Mine was a rescue, I've had him since he was about 8 months old. I wish I had papers for him, it would be cool to know his pedigree.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

here is a thread based on the Embark tests (they are $50 off until April 30th)








Question on Genetic testing - Results bi-color - Looks...


Hello everyone! I did a DNA test on my female german shepherd. I was surprised by the results coming back for her coat color. I was expecting her to be as/as, as/at, or as/a. However, she came back as being at/at which would indicate that she is supposed to be genetically bi-color. She is 5...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## wayno (May 24, 2020)

MaverickAndRemy'sMom said:


> Hello! I am new here, and fairly new to owning a German Shepherd. This is my pup Maverick, he is about 18 months old right now. I am curious what coat color he is considered, I have been told multiple things by people where I work (at a vet clinic). Thanks!
> 
> 
> View attachment 559136
> ...


----------



## wayno (May 24, 2020)

My four year old bi color, tar heeled, pencil toed male looks just like your dog


----------

